# 2farbige Datei erstellen



## corona (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein großes Problem: ich hab eine Datei in Photoshop erstellt (CMYK-Modus). Nun will ich die Datei speichern, damit ich diese an die Druckerei schicke und diese mir davon Plakate druckt.

Da dort ein 2farbiger Druck billiger ist, will ich es irgendwie hinkriegen, dass die Datei nur 2 Kanäle verwendet.

Weiß jemand wie das gehen soll?

Wenn ich die Kanäle ausblende und dann beispielsweise als jpeg speicher, erscheinen trotzdem alle kanäle beim jpeg. wenn ich die kanäle lösche, kann ich die datei dann nur als eps oder rwa datei speichern. dann ist allerdings auch die dateigröße sehr gross (30MB).

geht es den irgendwie dass man ein jpeg mit zwei Farben speichert?

danke für jede hilfe.
total verzweifelt  
der corona


----------



## Lemming (3. Juni 2004)

Willst Du denn Sonderfarben benutzen oder zwei aus CMYK?


----------



## renderblack (4. Juni 2004)

Moooment mal !
Wenn eine Druckerei sagt sie macht einen 2Farbdruck heisst das nur sie machen zwei Druckdurchläufe.
Erklärung: 
- Eine Druckmaschine kann immer nur eine Farbe drucken.
- D.h. für jede Farbe (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow und Schwarz) muss (normalerweise) ein Film erstellt, eine neue Druckplatte eingespannt und die Maschine eingerichtet werden. Das ist dann wg. Arbeitszeit etc. der eigentlich teure Anteil der Rechnung.
- Natürlich braucht die Druckerei auch beim Zweifarbdruck trotzdem eine komplette CMYK-Datei weil (normalerweise) die zwei Druckfarben grob gesagt aus der Kombination von genormten (HEK) Druckfarben berechnet/gedruckt werden.
Ist in der Kürze echt schwer zu erklären.
Also mach Dir keinen unnötigen Stress und gib die "komplette" Datei so wie sie ist ab.
Inzwischen akzeptieren die Druckereien ja alle möglichen Formate, aber das Tif-Format ist immer noch am sichersten, weil Plattformübergreifend. Vergiss nicht Schriften(Schriftebenen) zu rastern/einzubetten, sonst musst Du vielleicht noch die Fonts mit anliefern.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Funball (4. Juni 2004)

Da geb ich Renderblack recht . Schick die ganze Datei als #Tiff in die Druckerrei die suchen sich dann schon raus was Sie brauch wenn du den sagst in welchen Farben Du das gedruckt haben möchtest. Schliesslich ist nicht jede Druckmaschine gleich . Die Daten bzw. Einzelfarbauszüge werden in den Grafikabteilungen an die Maschinen angepasst . Bei der grösse des Bildes musst Du dir keinen Kopf machen . Um so grösser das bild um so besser die Qualität nachher im Druck . Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich das ein Bild einen Grösse von 20 MB hat. 

Achte bitte noch darauf 300 dpi nich wie bei Webdesign wo 75 dpi ausreichen . Und bei Plakaten sowieso um so höher die Auflösung um so mehr können die in der Druckerei damit was anfangen . Also wenn du zum Beispiel ein  viefarb Bild hast was 200 x 200 Pixel hat in 75 dpi auflösung das kannst du dir gleich abschminken das auf ein Plakat in DIN A 2 Drucken zu lassen das wird nicht funktionieren . Ich hoffe das hilft Dir etwas weiter . 

MfG Funball


----------



## corona (4. Juni 2004)

hallo,
danke erstmal auf die Antworten.

jedoch will ich schon gerne wissen, wie man so eine datei erstellt. die druckerei ist in england und deswegen mir auch egal wie sie das ding letztendlich druckt. die haben nur gemeint die wollen eine zweifarbige datei. letztes mal habe ich denen ein jpeg mit allen vier farben (cmyk) geschickt, und die haben mir dann extra geld einbehalten, weil die datei nicht ganz richtig war.

deswegen: HAT JEMAND EINE AHNUNG WIE DAS GEHEN SOLL?

Ich hab dann also meine psd-Datei im CMYK Modus und will die nun so abspeichern, dass die DRuckerei die Datei nur mit den zwei Farben ausdruckt. Wenn es geht Schritt für Schritt.

Thanx


----------



## Little-Lilly (5. Juni 2004)

Ich wuerde die Datei so anlegen, dass ich einfach die Farben ersetze. Zum Beispiel alles, was rot ist, ersetze ich durch magenta, alles was blau ist, ersetze ich durch cyan. Erkundige dich, mit welchen Farben die Druckerei druckt (HKS, Pantone) und schreib dazu, welche Farbe die nehmen sollen... (magenta=HKS Nr. sowieso oder Pantone Nr. sowieso). Die Datei wuerde ich in *.eps oder *.tif abspeichern. So sollte es "eigentlich" keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2004)

1. Neues Bild erstellen
2. "Bild / Modus / Mehrkanal"
3. In der Kanälepalette rechts oben auf das Pfeilchen klicken
4. "Neuer Schmuckfarbenkanal"
5. Im nun angezeigten Menü in den Druckfarbenmerkmalen auf die Farbe klicken
6. Schmuckfarbe raussuchen (HKS oder Pantone oder was immer die Druckerei haben will)
5. und nochmal einen "Neuer Schmuckfarbenkanal" für die zweite Druckfarbe
6. In die Kanälepalette gehen und die Kanäle Cyan, Magenta und Gelb löschen.
7. Nun hast du eine Datei mit ausschließlich den Kanälen, die du drucken lassen möchtest

Speichern kannst du diese Dateien als PSD, EPS und RAW.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LighTWavE (16. Juni 2005)

hey lilly, korrekter spruch in der signatur! ist das ein selbstzitat? du hast ja so recht


----------



## Edward the Great (12. Oktober 2005)

hi, ich möchte das thema nochmal kurz aufgreifen. ich habe ebenfalls ein plakat erstellt und würde dieses nun als pdf an die druckei schicken...

ist es nun egal, ob dieses im cmyk modus erstellt worden ist? können die das trotzdem nur 2 farbig drucken?

eine jpg vorschau findet ihr hier:

plakat 

danke schonmal

der eddie


----------



## pennie_smith (11. Juni 2006)

Hi. Ich bin neu hier. Habe aber gerade das gleiche Problem. Ich hab ne Datei die im Siebdruckverfahren auf CDs gedruckt wird und das Presswerk möchte eine eps mit 2 Schmuckfarbkanälen, die cmyk Kanäle habe ich gelöscht.

Ich habe jetzt also eine eps datei mit 2 Schmuckfarbkanälen. Was mich nun etwas irriert ist, dass ich einen weissen Hintergrund habe. Ist das richtig so?


----------

